# Predator Haps - advice needed



## CDMOK (Mar 28, 2008)

I have been planning out my 125 stocklist with the help of a few members here and have switched from a Hap/Peacock setup to purely Hap. I was trying to stay with all peaceful temperments, but that's fairly difficult to do with haps.

I have never kept predator-specific fish, or such large fish as those I plan on aquiring.

How do I meet the needs of predator haps without relying on potentionally hazardous feeder fish?
Will all these fish be suited for a 125? It's a 6 ft tank, but I'm talking multiple 10", 12"+ fish. 
Even as predator haps, will the aggression be taken out on my Phenochilus Tanzania (star sapphire)? I am just concerned about the "peaceful" temperments with the "mildly aggressive."

Stock list as of now (w/ expected max sizes):

Dimidiochromis compressiceps "Malawi Eye Biter" - 11"
Nimbochromis linni - 14"
Hemitilapia oxyrhynchus - 8"
Placidocromis johnstoni "solo variant" - 9"
Sciaenochromis fryeri (Maleri Is.) - 7"
Protomelas sp. "Steveni Taiwan" Taiwan Reef 7"
Mylochromis lateristriga - 12"
Otopharynx lithobates - 5.5"
Tyrannochromis nigriventer - 14"
Lichnochromis acuticeps - 12" 
Exochochromis anagenys - 13.5"

Minus a few that I enivtably won't be able to find/afford.

Side note - I intend on selling my Flametail Peacock pair before putting any larger/aggressive haps in :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

Your haps will be fine with pelleted food such as NLS or Dainichi. You do not need feeder fish and I actually wouldn't recommend it (unless if it were guppy fry). Feeder goldfish can carry diseases and just aren't healthy for the haps in my opinion.

If you do want to supplement their diet with meaty foods, frozen cyclops, krill (only for the large haps, and only a small ammount, like 1 krill per fish really), mysis shrimp, plankton, etc.

As we discussed in the pms though your stocklist looks fine for the tank. Just try and leave lots of open space for them to swim and enough sand for sifting through.

Personally I'd add the S. fryeri last. He'd probably be the most obviously aggressive fish and from what I've heard they can be hyperdominant if ever allowed to be dominant. I'd get one of them last, especially since they are always available.

Good luck, and be sure to post pics when you have your 125g fully set up.

~Ed


----------

